# Using New tools



## Ladrywall (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, so tomorrow I'm gonna use my new tools for the first time. Wondering if some of y'all that are experienced on the tools share what you consider the top three most important tips/tricks for a beginner on each tool (Columbia bazooka,boxes,angle head) Anything y'all can share will be appreciated..thanks


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

if I was training someone on the bazooka I'd only let them run out the flats , once they were confortable with the machine (a couple of houses)then I would start them on the angles.some have the nack for this immediately others don,t.some may get discouraged trying to run out the angles the very first time they have a zook in there hands.be patient.make sure you,re totally stopped to cut the tape.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thin your mud down. Then thin it some more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Make sure you turn the bazooka knob until you see mud before starting a tape to avoid blisters. 
The metal bands around wood from lumber yard is what you will need to dislodge the paper tape from the zook when it jams. 
Good luck. Make us proud!

Also, be sure you put yor zooka in water when you aint using it for a while or it will dry up and be hard to run. Hopefully there is a water hose near by you can squirt it off when it does get nasty.


----------



## Ladrywall (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, it was a good day I guess. Flats and butts were not bad, ceilings and angles, another story. Finally thickened the mud a bit for the ceilings and it stopped raining mud and the tapes stuck better when starting. One problem though, about 6 inches back I,d get a dry spot on the tape seemed like every time. What am I doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

You need to turn the lever that spins until mud appears.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GzjMrCCYdVs
This guy advances the mudd using the wall. Watch him just before he pputs tape on he "primes" the bazooka.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Ladrywall said:


> Well, it was a good day I guess. Flats and butts were not bad, ceilings and angles, another story. Finally thickened the mud a bit for the ceilings and it stopped raining mud and the tapes stuck better when starting. One problem though, about 6 inches back I,d get a dry spot on the tape seemed like every time. What am I doing wrong? Thanks


On ceilings run your bazooka at an angle with light pressure and use the touch on the wheel. It's all about the light touch. It takes a ton of practice. You may have to throw the bazooka across true room a few times to take out frustration but in the end you'll learn to love it.


----------



## Ladrywall (Jul 30, 2013)

Used the angle head flushing the corners, didn't work so well. Tore Several tapes, seemed like I couldn't put enough pressure to properly flush without tearing the tape. That was day before yesterday. picked up the flat boxes pretty good, although had a man behind me cleaning up. Tried the angle box, complete fail!!! Could not get the mud to flow through the head, even after thinning it very thin. Can the angle head be adjusted to leave more mud on the tape? Seemed when I did get enough mud out it wiped it so tight that I could see the tape.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I think most angle heads do have a lever to let tension off with the springs. Did you lube the box before you pumped angles? That may help. Other than that its just about getting the right thickness and a little strength.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Ladrywall said:


> Used the angle head flushing the corners, didn't work so well. Tore Several tapes, seemed like I couldn't put enough pressure to properly flush without tearing the tape. That was day before yesterday. picked up the flat boxes pretty good, although had a man behind me cleaning up. Tried the angle box, complete fail!!! Could not get the mud to flow through the head, even after thinning it very thin. Can the angle head be adjusted to leave more mud on the tape? Seemed when I did get enough mud out it wiped it so tight that I could see the tape.


The big thing is that they take a lot of practice and adjusting. The angle box is a very difficult tool to run. If the tape is ripping something is definitely wrong. You may even call a contractor who runs tools to come give you a tutorial. I know Precision has lots of great how-to videos out there too. Kudos for tackling the challenge. This is a great vid on running the box.
http://youtu.be/x6S3Ll1DfaI?list=UUlcWmLOlWnUCwPaWu7arEjw


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*dunny brush*

Havent been on here in a while but want to thank gazman for the dunny brush idea. My tube was out of commission and tried out the dunny brush for appling mud to the corners before flushing. worked well thanks gazman. :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You are very welcome Mudshark. What have you been up to? Haven't seen you on here for ages. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

Here are a few bazooka tips: 1)when running flats start out with the wheels flat against the wall then slightly tilt it at an angle and continue, pause and cut. If you don't do this when you tape the ceilings, you better where a rain coat. 2) Running angles start out with a couple inch lead, (have a helper close by with a roller until you get the hang of it in case it falls) crease it well and when you get to the end, cut it whenever your filler piece is pointing at where you want the tape cut to. 3) Here's the best tip I ever got, (I hope I can explain it) for the backs of small closets, you stand it on end, and you can apply pressure to where the tape feeds into the bazooka with your finger and pull the tape out like a banjo and pull it to the bottom on stand ups and then run it up the wall after like normal. For the back piece, you start out flat on the ceiling and flip it into the corner, That one takes practice. 4) Keep a thin piece of metal that will fit through the tape track when you get jammed up. Hope some of that helps. Have fun! Remember if you throw it, it's expensive


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Only two things that I know of consistently result in torn tapes in the angles. 
You either are not pushing hard enough with the roller.

the head is not adjusted correctly.

Hopefully your issue is the first one, not the second. If you are unfamiliar with them, angle heads are a pain to setup.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, finished angles done with angle heads look different than coated by hand. I have had plenty of angles where after taping and running the 2.5" head you could still see the tape. Even had some where you could "see" it after skimming. But the tape was under the mud and it was fine.

I've had plenty of guys ask me when they see the tools being used... "is that all the mud you're putting on that?" 

Get your tools set correctly, and trust them. Know when box blades need adjusting/replacing. Etc etc.


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

We always used a 2" angle head for taping and a 3" with the angle box. It always seemed to leave less edges


----------



## Ladrywall (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice. We're finishing first house (325 boards) tomorrow that I used the tools on. Overall it went well I think. Much more practice needed though, got another 225 boarder to start next week. Anyway, i ran the angle box twice, hope i can get out of that practice. But man its nice doin both sides at once compared to hand finishing.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Practice practice practice. Don't force it. Do it right, even if it is slow at first, speed will come.


----------



## bad mudder (Aug 2, 2014)

Ladrywall said:


> Ok, so tomorrow I'm gonna use my new tools for the first time. Wondering if some of y'all that are experienced on the tools share what you consider the top three most important tips/tricks for a beginner on each tool (Columbia bazooka,boxes,angle head) Anything y'all can share will be appreciated. Thanks


the bazooka have some one to show you how because it easy to break and the tape cutter too. Make sure you keep it wet in a pale or clean it very well. Use bazooka oil before every use. Boxes make sure you blades are well adjusted and don't run boxes over plugs. keep them very clean after:thumbsup: each use on in the water if you use them the next day. as for flushers, if you have the mechanical ones ,keep the blades well adjusted and clean like the rest of your tools. If you use a regular flusher you may need to change it every 2 or 3 months because it will round off the angle and the tape will show when you sand


----------

